# Name and shame and they deserve it.



## izwozral (Sep 23, 2016)

We are attending a wedding at Mottram Hall, Cheshire next weekend. Having associated with pauljenny on a number of occasions, some of his Yorkshireyness must have rubbed off because there is no way are we paying £212 a night for a bed.

So I rang Mottram Hall a few minutes earlier and asked if it's ok to come in our motorhome, I didn't even mention sleeping in it. The receptionist said she would ring back after speaking to her manager. A few minutes later she rang back to ask for the size of the MH, 21' I replied. She said she would ring back, which she did, only to say, yes, you are quite welcome to come in the MH and to sleep in it. Thank you very much said I, that is most kind of you.

She then said it will be £50. 

Silence for a minute or two.

Then I asked does that include electric hook up?

No, we don't have an electrical port - sic.

Does it include breakfast, said I.

I'm afraid not, said she.

Does it include complimentary drink, I asked.

No sir, it doesn't.

Canapes?

No.

Massage?

No

Anything at all?

No.

Ok, said I, that sounds a bit of a rip off if you don't mind me saying, then I put the phone down.

Bear in mind that there will be in excess of 150 guests at the wedding, who will be drinking very expensive drinks and eating very expensive food. Some will also be using the rooms because of the distances travelled.
I wouldn't have minded £20 'cos it's a posh place but £50 their 'avin a larf.

So, Mottram Hall, up yours.

P.S. As you can see the car park is massive, there is even a small car park almost completely surrounded by trees which would have been perfect.

Google Maps


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 23, 2016)

I would have said nout and just pulled curtains and slept ,how would they have known you had not booked a room and just parked your mod of transport in car park .


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 23, 2016)

A difficult one as they have you over a barrel,to overnight in their car park would be ideal and they know it so think they can charge what they want.Still £50 is a lot better than £200 and you know what the accommodation is.lol
Unless there is a campsite nearby then I would consider biting the bullet and paying 50 quid even though it is a rip off.


----------



## Fletch6 (Sep 23, 2016)

I'd have said errr, tell you what, seeing as you have no hook up or camp site facilities how about £25 and it's a deal. And you've breaking my balls at that


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 23, 2016)

It would be REALLY funny if you was to pay the £50 having made them note your disgust, then Walk into Reception with your Cassette in hand (& fixed to be Slightly Weeping) Asking them to Hold your case for a while !.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 23, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> It would be REALLY funny if you was to pay the £50 having made them note your disgust, then Walk into Reception with your Cassette in hand (& fixed to be Slightly Weeping) Asking them to Hold your case for a while !.



Good one. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Private (Sep 23, 2016)

*Wildcamping?*

Have you considered Wild Camping?!
Seriously though, this is peer pressure enabling big business to profiteer. 
My issue would be with those whose wedding it is. I would thank them for their invite and politely decline the invitation due to the excessive costs involved due to the choice of venue. i am not suggesting you do that; it would just be my choice of action as I abhor profiteering.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm sure that the OP, Or anyone else  realizes that they are a Business, & in it to make money ie Profit !. But I 'Think' the issue is more how an unrealistic amount was suggested for what is nothing more than a parking space !, Absolutely Ridiculous Behaviour which I can only assume is linked to the Snobbery of the place. (Obviously just how I read it).
But as with most Land owners, it's Their Land, They can call the shots, We have to Like it or Lump it. Thank the Universe that Some are more sensible than others though lol lol.

Hey,,How about we all turn up on the day in Motorhomes & Vans Parking sensibly but ofcourse taking up all the parking places, Go into the bar for a Glass of Tap water, & Be willing to Drink up & Leave if a Sensible amount be paid to each of us,,,Say £50 !.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 23, 2016)

Serves you right for using your formal title as the Sultan of Lymm        :lol-049:    :lol-049:


----------



## izwozral (Sep 23, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Serves you right for using your formal title as the Sultan of Lymm        :lol-049:    :lol-049:



You mis-read it, it's the Sultana of Lymm. My parents did a good job of Raisin their kids up!


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 23, 2016)

izwozral said:


> You missed read it, it's the Sultana of Lymm. My parents did a good job of Raisin their kids up!




Where IS that GROAN  button gone  Izzy    

I campered/slept in my van in Eire last year in Kilronan Castle car park  to attend a distant cousin's wedding...   this was a VERY grand place and the staff were charm itself. I asked if it was ok that i parked overnight and that i had parked it right round the back, as i realised i wasn't their "normal type of vehicle".  

"Madam  you may park it exactly where you want to, you are our guest."  

What a different attitude.....


----------



## izwozral (Sep 23, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> Where IS that GROAN  button gone  Izzy
> 
> I campered/slept in my van in Eire last year in Kilronan Castle car park  to attend a distant cousin's wedding...   this was a VERY grand place and the staff were charm itself. I asked if it was ok that i parked overnight and that i had parked it right round the back, as i realised i wasn't their "normal type of vehicle".
> 
> ...



I guess it is just the English who still hang on to snobbishness and class:sad: Maybe we shouldn't have said anything and just turned up but we wanted to do the right thing and ask first. We are seeing our 'soon to be married' friends tonight, it will be interesting to see what their reaction will be.
I secretly hope they ring the venue and cancel the reception :lol-053:
Blimey, they can have it at our house for half the money and it will be free beer and fish and chips all round. I bet there will be enough money left over to pay for our NZ trip ?


----------



## Touringtheworld (Sep 23, 2016)

Just ramp up, park, go to the wedding, get p1ssed and then sleep it off in your MH.

Couldn't drive occifer Hic.


----------



## christine (Sep 23, 2016)

Accommodation for weddings is one that really bugs me. We recently attended an evening do in Settle. It coincided with the folk gathering so we could camp on the football pitch for £10 a night, which was perfect. The problem then was that not being able to walk far because of arthritis,we could not get a taxi for love nor money and it was peeing down. We managed to walk the distance, painfully, in full wet weather gear, my long dress tucked into my waterproof trousers! Walking back, we refreshed ourselves at The Lion, where Mike harding had joined the musicians.Fully recovered, we staggered the rest of the journey back to the van.

Next April, we have a posh do to attend at Lough Eske, Donegal. Our first visit to both Eire and Northern Ireland, we shall take the motorhome. Being cowards, we didn't dare ask to park on the hotel's car park (the rooms costing over £200)so have booked into a B&B a few miles away, for 60 euros. Being skinflints, we begrudge this but hey, ho, at least the B&B can accommodate the m.home!! Let us hope taxis are a little more plentiful than Settle!! We shall then continue to explore Eire in the motorhome.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 23, 2016)

I could get 4 vans in my drive and at £50 each a night ? right folks im opening up a new posh van park.:lol-053::camper:


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 23, 2016)

Our daughter got married at a similar place. We asked about parking overnight as, although they were happy to accomodate dogs, I didn't want him disturbing other guests or destroying the bedroom. There was no problem, and we found a quiet corner. To be honest I don't think they would have been any wiser if we had said nothing, curtains and blinds closed etc. It might have had something to do with us footing the bill.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 23, 2016)

Obviously, not enough of our " Yorkshireyness " has rubbed off on you, Ral.

My advice would be to turn up in your finery, in the van. Park it unobtrusively.
Drink nothing but Tap water, explaining why to the duty manager allocated to supervise the reception.
Tell him you and Izzy gave been forced to do this, because  you will have to drive home. 
Give them your " injured puppy" look and say you would have both put away a bottle of champagne each,if you had been allowed to overnight.
Every time you go to the loo, leave the hot tap running.
Don't get even, get ahead.


----------



## eddyt (Sep 23, 2016)

*hotel parking*

hi
just park outside on public road and sleep there.


----------



## Private (Sep 23, 2016)

*Profit v profiteering.*

There is a big difference between profiteering and making a profit. 
If every business profiteered then we would bring it to a stop as it is an unacceptable greed in a normal society. 
For example, if you get a puncture on a Saturday evening before Easter Sunday and got to a tyre repairers before they closed you would surely still expect to pay the same price for the repair as at any other time; the tyre repairer would make a profit and you would be on your way. If the business owner had the mindset of a profiteer, however, he would charge you many times the usual rate as he knows you are stuck; that would be profiteering and wrong to do.
It is too easy to profiteer in too many situations so we should rightly name and shame the abusers as this thread has done.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 23, 2016)

Private said:


> There is a big difference between profiteering and making a profit.
> If every business profiteered then we would bring it to a stop as it is an unacceptable greed in a normal society.
> For example, if you get a puncture on a Saturday evening before Easter Sunday and got to a tyre repairers before they closed you would surely still expect to pay the same price for the repair as at any other time; the tyre repairer would make a profit and you would be on your way. If the business owner had the mindset of a profiteer, however, he would charge you many times the usual rate as he knows you are stuck; that would be profiteering and wrong to do.
> It is too easy to profiteer in too many situations so we should rightly name and shame the abusers as this thread has done.


Well there all at it here with a sharp intake of breath whilst sucking on a fag.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 23, 2016)

Top and bottom of it is they set the price so high because they don't want word to get out it is OK to turn up at their venue to functions in vans and not have a room. It might have been a different story had the venue been fully booked and no rooms available.


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 23, 2016)

I would attend the do in the motorhome, park in the car park, and then at the end of the evening go and park right outside their main entrance on the A538, - a nice big parking area, with no restrictions  but making sure the manager heard early on that's what I intended to do and he may just change his mind.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 24, 2016)

It is a golf course David, no doubt the annual fees would keep a family of six northerners on benefits in fags and beer for a year and pay for their Sky box too. May even be a little left over for bingo?


----------



## runnach (Sep 24, 2016)

Someone is in a playful mood , this morning I see. I can see the Brittany twinkle all the way from darkest Yorkshire 

Channa


----------



## shaunr68 (Sep 24, 2016)

I always thought a Golf Driving Range was a field where you raced mid-sized Volkswagens...

Ahem.  Just a brief stumble across the golf course.  Looks a quiet enough lane.

Google Maps


----------



## izwozral (Sep 24, 2016)

Mill Lane does look quiet but I am not sure about leaving the MH unattended on a layby for 6 hours or so. It's a nice area around there but not all the people who pass through match up to it


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 25, 2016)

i suggest a very quiet and private word with the manager, outlining your concerns about value for money etc  in non-aggressive language, and casually mention towards the end of the conversation that you have a great friend who is coming to the wedding who is terribly keen on getting his Trip Advisor postings up to a thousand and who is also a camper vanowner  .....  i bet you dont get to the door before some sort of "negotiation" is started.....


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 25, 2016)

*Mmmh*

They are a posh hotel.
Not a campsite!

Their sole aim is to make money albeit by providing a service their clients want...Very few of whom (almost zero) will want to Overnight in a MH.

We sometimes want too much from the world !

I await the flak


----------



## oppy (Sep 25, 2016)

Ral, park at our house and I'll drive you both there


----------



## alcam (Sep 26, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> They are a posh hotel.
> Not a campsite!
> 
> Their sole aim is to make money albeit by providing a service their clients want...Very few of whom (almost zero) will want to Overnight in a MH.
> ...



Not from me


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 26, 2016)

if i am attending a function where i am going to pay money for food drink dancing entertainment  - i think it highly unreasonable that i have to pay an exorbitant amount to park as well....    i agree with OP  - this is pure and simply profiteering.....


----------



## alcam (Sep 26, 2016)

'Name and shame' an upmarket hotel in regards to their active non encouragement of motorhomes parking in their grounds ?! They will obviously be quaking in their commercial boots . **** get real


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 26, 2016)

A restaurant sells food, a hotel sells accomodation; nobody would expect a restaurant to welcome them if they brought their own food, so why would a hotel welcome anyone bringing their own accomodation.
The expression 'being ripped off' is often used, but if someone offers goods or a service at a quoted price there is always the option to accept or refuse it, nobody is forced to accept it.


----------



## iwm (Sep 26, 2016)

*Is this a wildcqamping forum?*

We seem to have lost sight of the aims of this forum.
As someone suggested earlier I would be inclined to wildcamp.
Maybe here would be OK.

Mill Lane
Macclesfield SK10, UK
53.315413, -2.182223
Link  Google Maps

It is 0.6 of mile walking via the road or 600 metres across the golf course (might upset the golfers).

Of course my suggestion might be too late if the wedding was two days ago.


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2016)

*Profiteering/profit*

Making profit is not immoral, but profiteering is. The fact the OP called up with his request at a time when rooms were still available gave the hotel proprietor chance to profiteer. If no rooms had been available then I'm sure the price quoted would have been more reasonable so as not to lose a 'drinks customer'. The tactic of having the 'phone operator consult 'the boss' after getting information from the customer is also one of the immoral tactics used by unscrupulous companies; this could be expected for the first call, but not the second. 
As you say people wil turn up in cheap cars to be ripped off some more by the peer pressure applied and kids will probably go hungry at home whilst parents quaff wine at the rate of a weekly shop a round. It is incredibly difficult to accept the event is way out of your price bracket and refuse the invitation offered and then even more difficult to only drink tap water whilst saying you can't really afford the prices being charged. 
I have run my own business and it was in the supply of agency LGV (formerly HGV) drivers. If ever there was a business to profiteer from that was it; I never did. 
I also looked after the 'poorer' drivers who worked for me that little bit more than the others; something that the OP's request allowed the hotel proprietor a chance to do (not saying the OP is poor but if money was no option I guess the call wouldn't have been made in the first place). 

Let's be clear; these business owners know not all their clientele are loaded, by they don't give a damn. 
We who are not loaded are muppets for allowing them to take from us but I understand the power of marketing and peer pressure. 
A chance was available for the hotel to do some good for once but they chose the only option they know so let them have the publicity they deserve. To think they won't give a suff is wrong because they rely on the cash of the working class as much as the wealthy.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 26, 2016)

oppy said:


> Ral, park at our house and I'll drive you both there



Very kind of you but we have decided to go in the car, we probably wont be able to afford the very expensive bar prices anyway.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 26, 2016)

alcam said:


> 'Name and shame' an upmarket hotel in regards to their active non encouragement of motorhomes parking in their grounds ?! They will obviously be quaking in their commercial boots . **** get real



Who rattled your cage.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, it appears that some on here, who incidentally, are part of this community because they want to be 'freeloaders' and not pay camping fees and maybe occasionally stop in a pub car park, have taken umbrage at my post.
If you think £50 to park your MH is reasonable then maybe you are on the wrong site.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 26, 2016)

*Are we not allowed to offer a different Opinion ?*



izwozral said:


> Well, it appears that some on here, who incidentally, are part of this community because they want to be 'freeloaders' and not pay camping fees and maybe occasionally stop in a pub car park, have taken umbrage at my post.
> If you think £50 to park your MH is reasonable then maybe you are on the wrong site.



I also suggest that staying in a hotel carpark is not really what wildcamping is about.

There seems a consensus that if we use a pub carpark then spending money is appropriate.

As you observe the wedding is in a posh upmarket hotel !


----------



## izwozral (Sep 26, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> I also suggest that staying in a hotel carpark is not really what wildcamping is about.
> 
> There seems a consensus that if we use a pub carpark then spending money is appropriate.
> 
> As you observe the wedding is in a posh upmarket hotel !



Not sure why you included the bold title?


Yes, I would be using the car park and I would be buying drinks, so your point is?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 26, 2016)

I wonder if you WAS to actually pay the £50, if they would re-Fill your Bellybutton when empty for free, & would it be Sea Salt !.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 26, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I wonder if you WAS to actually pay the £50, if they would re-Fill your Bellybutton when empty for free, & would it be Sea Salt !.



I very much doubt it would be free! That lumpy gritty sea salt could be tad uncomfortable.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 26, 2016)

*Bold was unintentional*



izwozral said:


> Not sure why you included the bold title?
> 
> 
> Yes, I would be using the car park and I would be buying drinks, so your point is?



Different people have different views and expectations.
Whilst I do not agree with this thread you are welcome to post it.
Not sure it should have 5 stars though !
Not really a wildcamping spot.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 26, 2016)

jagmanx said:


> Different people have different views and expectations.
> Whilst I do not agree with this thread you are welcome to post it.
> Not sure it should have 5 stars though !
> Not really a wildcamping spot.



Thank you.

Not sure what the 5 stars are about but hey ho.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 26, 2016)

I take your point David but if they don't want MH's in their car park they should just say no but I guess 'no' doesn't line their pockets.

It comes across as 'we don't want MH's with people sleeping in them in our car park, because we have a reputation and appearances to uphold but if we are to have them staying, even though we darn well don't want them, then they can pay £50 because we really really don't want them'.

Hmmm, curious way of thinking.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 26, 2016)

Now I'm intrigued.
I have this vision of George Bush senior flying in disguise and spending a secret dirty weekend with Mrs T.
What a woman !


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 26, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Now I'm intrigued.
> I have this vision of George Bush senior flying in disguise and spending a secret dirty weekend with Mrs T.
> What a woman !



I'd rather you hadn't put that thought into my head. Nightmares tonight I think.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 26, 2016)

Static Camper said:


> Get real it is a hotel in business to make a profit not there to provide a service to a bunch of freeloading motorhome owners .
> Some people on this forum are the tightest ,greediest people I have ever met in my life ,and they don't even see it ?



Thats because they wont spend the money on glasses.:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Sep 26, 2016)

Static Camper said:


> Get real it is a hotel in business to make a profit not there to provide a service to a bunch of freeloading motorhome owners .
> Some people on this forum are the tightest ,greediest people I have ever met in my life ,and they don't even see it ?



Why don't you stop pussyfooting around and say what you really mean?


----------



## n brown (Sep 27, 2016)

not sure what this is about
somebody wants to use another person's property
that property owner quotes a price the first person thinks is too high
the  transaction doesn't happen 
does this cover it ?


----------



## Private (Sep 27, 2016)

*Not quite...*



n brown said:


> not sure what this is about
> somebody wants to use another person's property
> that property owner quotes a price the first person thinks is too high
> the  transaction doesn't happen
> does this cover it ?



Somebody wants to attend the wedding of a friend
The costs are too high when accommodation is included
A cheaper alternative is put forward as a solution
The land owner shows no compassion by overcharging for a parking space
The want to be wedding guest airs his grievance.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 27, 2016)

I think it's a case of it being 'Relative' to what an individual thinks is value for money !
For MY pocket,
I think that £50 for a parking space is Dear, BUT £50 FOR A Parking space, & say Use of facilities eh  Pool / Sauna / Morning Paper & a Breakfast would be a real treat !.
The Richard Bransons & alike of this world would view it differently.
Bottom line is, It's someone else's land,,They call the Shots & Set the Tariff, it's our call if we Stay n Pay just as if it was a Parking Space in a Car Park or a Camp Site.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 27, 2016)

There isn't much more to be said to be honest, some agree with my post and some don't. 

Although I am still struggling why some think £50 is a reasonable charge to park a MH, I accept that they have a different view on what constitutes an acceptable levy.

We have had grey waste wars.
Drone wars.
Brexit wars.
Clique wars.
Who said what wars.

The last thing I want is wedding wars. I will celebrate my friends day and wish them every happiness, all this is just a side show.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 27, 2016)

Absolutely,,,i hope it's a Great Day for all !.


----------



## Private (Sep 27, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Bottom line is, It's someone else's land,,They call the Shots & Set the Tariff, it's our call if we Stay n Pay just as if it was a Parking Space in a Car Park or a Camp Site.



It is not quite that simple.
The hotel owner is using the already attending guests (the OP's friends) as leverage to get more than a reasonable fee. The OP can't just choose to not park there; he has to consider all the other issues parking elsewhere will cause. 

To use your analogy:
Imagine a car park that all your friends have parked in to meet for lunch and you turn up in your motorhome expecting to pay for 2 spaces but the car park attendant insists on £50 instead. If your friends were not already there you would obviously just drive on; but in this scenario you would miss the lunch together. Would you not see this as an abuse?


----------



## slider (Sep 27, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I'm sure that the OP, Or anyone else  realizes that they are a Business, & in it to make money ie Profit !. But I 'Think' the issue is more how an unrealistic amount was suggested for what is nothing more than a parking space !, Absolutely Ridiculous Behaviour which I can only assume is linked to the Snobbery of the place. (Obviously just how I read it).
> But as with most Land owners, it's Their Land, They can call the shots, We have to Like it or Lump it. Thank the Universe that Some are more sensible than others though lol lol.
> 
> Hey,,How about we all turn up on the day in Motorhomes & Vans Parking sensibly but ofcourse taking up all the parking places, Go into the bar for a Glass of Tap water, & Be willing to Drink up & Leave if a Sensible amount be paid to each of us,,,Say £50 !.



Now you are really putting some thought in to it :lol-053:


----------



## didds (Sep 29, 2016)

TBH, it sounds as if they don;t really want MHers there, but rather than saying "No" outright have quoted a price that is totally unrealistic on the basis they make the call yours then, not their's.  Rather like paiunters and decorators etc quoting silly amounts for jobs they really don't want to handle.

didds


----------



## didds (Sep 29, 2016)

>duplicate post>


----------



## didds (Sep 29, 2016)

Touringtheworld said:


> Just ramp up, park, go to the wedding, get p1ssed and then sleep it off in your MH.
> 
> Couldn't drive occifer Hic.



its not as easy as that ...  (rightly or wrongly...)

In charge of a vehicle with excess alcohol or while unfit

didds


----------



## runnach (Sep 29, 2016)

DIC raises it's head every few months. Has anyone ever been charged with this in a motorhome ? 

Channa


----------



## Private (Sep 29, 2016)

*Police state*

It is shocking what you can be charged with without there being any evidence. Back in the late eighties,when I was a teenager, I once went to a night club a good distance from home with my friends. They slept in a tent whilst I slept in the car after the night out ( as planned). We then enjoyed the next day in the town and I drove us all home in the late afternoon. I later discovered I could have been charged for DIC which shocked me as I have to this day never even taken a toast before driving; I've even refused triffle with alcohol in it, knowing I would have to drive later. Yet I could still have had a Drink Driving offence on my record if I hadn't been so lucky. 

I also used to chat to prostitutes with a friend of mine (again when in my teens) whilst we were killing time in a works van. We were generally trying to persuade them out of what they were doing. I also later found out that I could have ended up a charge of kerb crawling. The innocence of youth! 

So having never used a prostitute in my life and never had an alcoholic drink (even under the limit) before driving I could have had two horrendous charges on my record if I was unfortunate enough to have been seen my the police. 

My pet hate at the moment is using a mobile 'phone whilst driving. I know it is holding the conversation that is the danger so rarely even talk hands free on the 'phone whilst driving; never with it in my hand.  Unfortunately some idiot PC thinks he saw me using one & I am currently having to defend myself against th at charge. So maybe third time lucky for our Police State?


----------



## Robmac (Sep 29, 2016)

Private said:


> It is shocking what you can be charged with without there being any evidence. Back in the late eighties,when I was a teenager, I once went to a night club a good distance from home with my friends. They slept in a tent whilst I slept in the car after the night out ( as planned). We then enjoyed the next day in the town and I drove us all home in the late afternoon. I later discovered I could have been charged for DIC which shocked me as I have to this day never even taken a toast before driving; I've even refused triffle with alcohol in it, knowing I would have to drive later. Yet I could still have had a Drink Driving offence on my record if I hadn't been so lucky.
> 
> I also used to chat to prostitutes with a friend of mine (again when in my teens) whilst we were killing time in a works van. We were generally trying to persuade them out of what they were doing. I also later found out that I could have ended up a charge of kerb crawling. The innocence of youth!
> 
> ...



I don't quite understand your first point, although I can see how the second and third may come about.

How could you have been charged for DIC if you hadn't had a drink? Surely you would have to be subjected to a breath test?


----------



## Private (Sep 29, 2016)

*I was drink!*



Robmac said:


> I don't quite understand your first point, although I can see how the second and third may come about.
> 
> How could you have been charged for DIC if you hadn't had a drink? Surely you would have to be subjected to a breath test?



To clarify:
I did drink in the nightclub but the car was never intended to be driven until the next afternoon; it was just my 'bed' for the night, the same as my friends who were in the tent nearby. I would never have driven on the night of drinking but technically I was Drunk In Charge.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 29, 2016)

Private said:


> To clarify:
> I did drink in the nightclub but the car was never intended to be driven until the next afternoon; it was just my 'bed' for the night, the same as my friends who were in the tent nearby. I would never have driven on the night of drinking but technically I was Drunk In Charge.



Thanks. Now I am following!


----------



## runnach (Sep 29, 2016)

I may have told the story before , but a pal of mine is a policeman in Derbyshire, good bloke, sensible head on his shoulders. He once stopped a couple of lads in a pub car park , kipping down for the night , gave them the benefit that was that, until later they whizzed by and yes the driver OPL , the cold had got to them.

Therein lies the significant difference in a motorhome , proper bed, heating , no reason to move on. The conviction of DIC in motorhome in my mind is on thin ice at best hence I asked if anyone knew of a successful conviction 

So a reality check provided you are not causing obstruction or nuisance the police have better things to do .  It is pretty obvious keys out the ignition in a drawer, bed made up and a cup of cocoa you aint intending going anywhere and they know that.

The only thing in reality to be mindful of is following morning an early start you could still be OPL and local plod will have you on their radar.

talk about scaremongering 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Sep 29, 2016)

Private said:


> It is shocking what you can be charged with without there being any evidence. Back in the late eighties,when I was a teenager, I once went to a night club a good distance from home with my friends. They slept in a tent whilst I slept in the car after the night out ( as planned). We then enjoyed the next day in the town and I drove us all home in the late afternoon. I later discovered I could have been charged for DIC which shocked me as I have to this day never even taken a toast before driving; I've even refused triffle with alcohol in it, knowing I would have to drive later. Yet I could still have had a Drink Driving offence on my record if I hadn't been so lucky.
> 
> I also used to chat to prostitutes with a friend of mine (again when in my teens) whilst we were killing time in a works van. We were generally trying to persuade them out of what they were doing. I also later found out that I could have ended up a charge of kerb crawling. The innocence of youth!
> 
> ...



PIN notices ,sometimes referred to as harassment warnings are my bugbear at the moment

When I returned from France, full timing a good friend of mine asked me to mind a friend of his...I refused loved life on the road but after persuasion I agreed.

Nikki I will call her, we met up and straight away she told me she had been on the game. She was from a very good background, had access to money etc, not on drugs (never had been although she enjoyed the occasional joint) .I could have walked out but that would have been disrespectful to her honesty.... She did my laundry (I am crap at that) I did the cooking and we became very close .It worked. I asked her about her time on the game and some of the stories fascinating, suffice to say educational in the respect a lot of punters never wanted sex just someone to talk too. ....We decided to write a book even had the title "Dirty Cash" .

My restlessness I moved on eventually . ( four walls really not my thing)

This April I got a call from the Police asking if I knew Nikki, I said yes why ? Anyway I had spoke with her the week earlier . It is if any bad feelings were put to bed we were at peace and meeting up for dinner ( my cooking) ...dropped dead. 47 years old. My phone number in her bedside drawer they assumed I was next of kin. 

I don't think there was anything I could have done to have prevented it. I miss the fact we could make each other laugh, 

As Robmac may vouch I have a good knowledge of traffic law if I can assist 
Channa


----------



## Robmac (Sep 29, 2016)

channa said:


> ...................As Robmac may vouch I have a good knowledge of traffic law if I can assist
> Channa



I can vouch indeed Andy.

And very helpful it is too.


----------



## Private (Sep 30, 2016)

*Thanks*



channa said:


> As Robmac may vouch I have a good knowledge of traffic law if I can assist
> Channa



Thanks for the offer Channa. I'm away right now so I'll see where things are at when I get back and let you know if I require assistance. 
I informed them I would be away so hopefully they have not taken the matter to court in my absence.


----------



## Fletch6 (Sep 30, 2016)

Imagine if you thought it's only a one off, I'll pay the £50 and sleep soundly. Then in the morning there's another camper van in the car park who never told the management anything and just got on with it (well it does say free parking on the web site)
You'd be gutted, you might as well have burned a fifty pound note lol


----------



## robell (Sep 30, 2016)

We have EXACTLY the same situation as the OP, but with the Stonehouse Court Hotel near Stroud. Have been invited to the evening wedding bash on 29th December, but it's part way through our Xmas - New Year trip. When we enquired about parking in their car park we had the same response. Having read through this thread I can see both sides of the argument, but I reckon we will be now be loking for a local site and taxi.


----------



## robell (Oct 1, 2016)

Whilst, I would probably just go for it, the OH would just be worrying all night about what might 'occur' later, and then when we get in the MH would end up not sleeping - just waiting for someone to get assey. So not a really enjoyable evening. Hence will WC (one of use not drinking) or use a site and taxi.


----------

